# Doces Pares - Canete Seminars?



## Rich Parsons (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi,

I was wondering if someone on this board
had some information on when and where
some Doces Pares Seminars are being held?

Curious

Rich
:asian:


----------



## YODA (Jun 4, 2002)

Here you go...

Date     Location           Contact Name

6-1      Portland, OR       Al Dacascos
6-2      Seattle, WA        Ron Tapec
6-14     IMB, LA, CA        Richard Bustillo
6-22     Milpitas, CA       Rupert Bisquera
6-29     Las Vegas, NV      Demo only @ the Doce Pares Tourny
7-6      Dayton, OH         Manuel Taningco
7-13     Cincinnati, OH     Rick Teeple
7-14     Dayton, OH         Ken Pannell
7-20     Battle Crk, MI     ?. Smith
7-27/28  Montreal, Can      Chris Bautista
8-3      Livingstone, NJ    Don Edwards
8-10     Boston, MA         Bobby Giordano
8-17     Morganville, NJ    J. Fatio & E. Colon
8-24     North Carolina     Louis Brady
8-31     Atlantic City, NJ  Joe Parker
9-7      Baltimore, MD      Dr. Carlos Patalinghug
9-14     Mexico City        A. Postigo
9-21     IMB, LA, CA        Richard Bustillo


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YODA _
> 
> *Here you go...
> 
> ...




Yoda,

Thanks a lot! This is Great!

*7-20     Battle Crk, MI     ?. Smith*

I am curious about the Battle Creek Mi. seminar
can you let me know any more information?
OR a contact name to get a contact name?

Thanks for your time and effort!

Rich
:asian:


----------



## diggum (Jun 4, 2002)

I was at the Seattle one this weekend.  Awesome!  I recommend going.


----------



## YODA (Jun 5, 2002)

Tey sending an email to Ray at raymail@hpwsrt.cup.hp.com

Or failing that Bobbe may have details at fistwind@worldnet.att.net


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 11, 2002)

Thank you, Wise-one you are.

I will contact these people.

Rich
:asian:


----------

